# StarwarsRevised Empire in the Dark [RECRUITING]



## arcanaman (Jul 25, 2008)

I need 4-6 players for this campaign 

*What is it About?*
The Campaign begins in the early republic hopping off from the knights of the old republic story arcs for some reason your characters are all on an republic battleship heading to Telos from Dantooine although this will change if you choose sith instead of jedi the rest is secret 

*Character Creation*
*1)* free 18
*2)* you can be anything in the alien anthology
*3)* depending on the Majority vote will eitheir be Jedi or Sith
EMPIRE IN THE DARK IS KNOW CLOSED
KNOW LOOKING FOR ONE-TWO PEOPLE INTRESTED IN BEING ADDED TO THE CAST OF CHARACTERS


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm definitely interested. The two other Star Wars games I've expressed interest in seems to have died before they ever took off. 

As for Star Wars Revised, then it is the version just before Saga, right? Just want to be sure, before I sit down and start making a character.

When it comes to side I've always been drawn to the Dark Side, so I vote Sith, but if the rest are more into Jedi's, then I'm fine with that too.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 25, 2008)

I am sure  you are right


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like two jedi(consular or Guardain Characters) I could also change up to saga  if I had a link to it


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately Saga edition isn't OGL, so you'd have to buy it (or borrow it from friends or whatever).


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 25, 2008)

figures


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 26, 2008)

I love Star Wars as a setting. I voted Jedi since I prefer good guys to bad guys in general. If we must play force users, I have a Neti character I wouldn't mind trying out. My first love is playing droids however (they're the real heroes of the setting after all) so that'd be my first choice if at all possible.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 26, 2008)

hey wait for some other people and you can be that droid


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 26, 2008)

we actually only need one jedi character


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, I can play Jedi. Not sure whether it should be a Guardian or a Consular, but I'll probably figure that out. If the group is combat heavy it'll probably be consular, to fill out some of the more social skills and if there's a noble (or a consular), I'll go for the Jedi Guardian.

We get a free 18 you state in the initial post, but how are the rest of our attributes calculated? Point buy, rolled on invisible castle or something third?

Will you allow things from the Power of the Jedi or the Dark Side sourcebook (depending on whether we're light or dark siders).


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 26, 2008)

Roll as normal the others confuse me


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 26, 2008)

Used invisible castle, here is the roll, without having been rearranged. Since I couldn't get it to roll only 5 times, just ignore the last of the 6 numbers, the Charisma.

STR 18, DEX 15, CON 16, INT 11, WIS 10, CHA 11

In the end the stats will be (before being assigned and before racial adjustments):
18
18
16
15
11
10


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this the RCS or Saga system?


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

RC I don't have saga yet


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

Darkside is winning so far


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> RC I don't have saga yet



Very cool. I definitely want to get in on this. 

How are stats generated and whats up with the 'Free 18'?


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

almost full line up


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 27, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Very cool. I definitely want to get in on this.
> 
> How are stats generated and whats up with the 'Free 18'?




Earlier I asked the same question and was told that they were rolled. And the free 18 means that you get 1 stat at 18 and must roll the other 5.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, rolled my stats on Invisible Castle, heres the link: 7, 9, 18, 17, 17, 15

So I'll drop the score of 7 and make it my Free 18 giving me the following line-up: 18, 18, 17, 17, 15, 9

Just need to assign them and apply racial modifiers.

I'm considering the following races; Devaronian (female), Farghul, Frozian or Sluissi.

I'm looking to play a Jedi or Sith type. Will the Dark Side Soucrebook be allowed if the game goes Dark Side?


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

yes I need to borrow it from freind maybe prementaly sense they don't like to play any other d20 besides dnd


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

cooked up the beginning for the darkside tell you when we get at least another person  what should we do incase of a tie between good and evil


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

I can ghost a character if things start to get slow


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 27, 2008)

I went out and got saga edition should we switch? or keep it the same


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 27, 2008)

I like Saga edition more than Revised and I know that the last Saga game I signed up for (which never took off) was filled very quickly, so I think it's generally that Saga is more popular than Revised, it's simpler and yet with the talent trees opens up for a lot of versatility. And Jedi is no longer two classes, but simply two talent trees on the same class, which I think is great.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

they don't have a new alien anthology or dasrkside handbook are you sure you want to give up the adavantages at least until the  book for the old republic comes  out


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I went out and got saga edition should we switch? or keep it the same



Please don't switch. I'd be SOL and I'd really like to get some use out of the many Star Wars books I have.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

We are off divided opinion however I will not say anything yet for fear of alienating people


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

since the floodwaters have receded from downtown Desmoines my thoughts have been much clearer  I will keep things the way they are does anyone know what happened to Ambrus? will he or she be returning to us or what?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm still around, just not certain what there is to add. Everything is pretty much up in the air: Jedi vs Sith, Revised vs Saga, characters, etc. I'm kind of waiting to see which way the wind blows before pitching any ideas.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 28, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> they don't have a new alien anthology or dasrkside handbook are you sure you want to give up the adavantages at least until the  book for the old republic comes out




I could live without the options of those books if it was Saga. Most likely I'd not be using any of the stuff in the UAA and the DSH would only be used for the Sith prestige classes and they have been incorperated in Saga's core rulebook. But I'll be in the game whether or not it's Saga or Revised.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

good because were keeping it the
same


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 28, 2008)

I am still waiting to see how things turn out, but as I don't want to ruin things for Reveille and ask for a switch to saga (besides, Reveille will soon be my DM, so it's better to avoid pissing he/she off ).

Speaking seriously, I would play any game, but I need to get a hand on the previous rulebooks. I would prefer playing for the light side (dark side is too easy, at least in the saga edition. Besides I prefer good campaigns), but will settle for a dark side too.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

I can post some stuff if you tell me what you need


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm quite interested. Is there still space available?


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 28, 2008)

plenty of space


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

I will help Nightbreeze and figure out if Ambrus is coming back if he's not Light and darkness are tided up if he isn't light wins what should we do for a tie breaker incase he doesn't comeback?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> I am still waiting to see how things turn out, but as I don't want to ruin things for Reveille and ask for a switch to saga (besides, Reveille will soon be my DM, so it's better to avoid pissing he/she off ).



I'm a he.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like this is going to be a Jedi game.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to start polish my halo then. All nice and shiny.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay while I am helping Nightbreeze and finding Ambrus it time for you guys to start making your characters and if Ambrus isn't coming back will have a tie between light and darkness what should we do for a tie breaker


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Ambrus said:


> I'm still around, just not certain what there is to add. Everything is pretty much up in the air: Jedi vs Sith, Revised vs Saga, characters, etc. I'm kind of waiting to see which way the wind blows before pitching any ideas.






arcanaman said:


> Okay while I am helping Nightbreeze and finding Ambrus it time for you guys to start making your characters and if Ambrus isn't coming back will have a tie between light and darkness what should we do for a tie breaker



See first quote. 

S/He should be soundfing off soon enough.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

I just realized that i said the same thing twice p


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't see his post my bad


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Rogues Gallery for this one ?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 29, 2008)

Er, I got my hands at the RCR, but I don't have the strength to read it. I use to put a lot of thought in character creation, so I have to fold from this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Er, I got my hands at the RCR, but I don't have the strength to read it. I use to put a lot of thought in character creation, so I have to fold from this one.



What kind of charactter would you like Nightbreeze? I could whip something up for you.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Er, I got my hands at the RCR, but I don't have the strength to read it. I use to put a lot of thought in character creation, so I have to fold from this one.



 yeah that would work let Reville make your character for you


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 29, 2008)

If he is willing...I'd like a combat oriented jedi, focusing on force powers (if that is possible under these rules...in saga edition, with skill focus: use the force, and high wisdom, you can get a very sick character).


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 29, 2008)

Given that both Nightbreeze and Reveille are going to be Jedi's, I'll probably cook something different up. Even if I go for a Jedi Consular, it's going to be hard matching Reveille's 20 Intelligence and Wisdom.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 29, 2008)

Sigh...since I am at this anyway, here are my stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1679919/. That is 18, 12, 12, 12, 10 plus a free 18. Jedi Guardian level one, if Reveille is willing, I leave my charsheet to him...just go full on force powers to the expence of everything else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Sigh...since I am at this anyway, here are my stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1679919/. That is 18, 12, 12, 12, 10 plus a free 18. Jedi Guardian level one, if Reveille is willing, I leave my charsheet to him...just go full on force powers to the expence of everything else.



Any specific race in mind? I personally went with female devaronian due to +2 Int, +2 Wis (-2 Dex).


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 30, 2008)

What is everyone else doing ?


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm considering either a Jedi Consular, or a starship pilot (scout or soldier).


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever you decide sounds good


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay I am going to post the adventure in Playing the game


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 31, 2008)

Would you allow a character to come from a bloodline similar to the Skywalkers, as in they may take Sense, Control or Alter as feats despite not being force class? I am working on a Soldier and none of the Jedi nor the Force Adept suits as multiclassing options and to become Force Warrior (from Power of the Jedi) I need control. And since this is a light side campaign, the Dark Side Warrior is out of the window too. I'll submit the two character sheets I have cooked up in a little bit.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 31, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Any specific race in mind? I personally went with female devaronian due to +2 Int, +2 Wis (-2 Dex).



Umm...I'm utterly incapable to roleplay any race other than human in the star wars universe...so even if the bonus stats look yummy, I have to pass . Male human will be ok.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll think about it I am not sure yet at some point you may have to multiclass in one level of eitheir while being force sensetive you can't actually do(anything in this edition) unless you take a force using class prehaps you have a family memeber who is a jedi


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like most everyone is ready maybe I'll wait a little longer


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm kind of busy with oth games and other things going on and dealing with a cold, I'm not going to have the time to create a character for Nightbreeze.

Sorry mang.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 31, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Soldier]Name: Tenna Quinn
Species: Human
Gender: Female
Class/level: Soldier 1

Planet of birth: Kuat
Age: 19
Height: 1.6 meters
Weight: 49 kilograms

Strength 18 (+4)
Dexterity 16 (+3)
Constitution 18 (+4)
Intelligence 15 (+2)
Wisdom 13 (+1)
Charisma 10 (+0)

Initiative: +3
Defense: 16 (+3 class, +3 Dexterity)
DR: 3 (Combat Jumpsuit)
Saves: Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +3, Will: +1
Speed: 10 m

VP/WP: 14/18
Base atk: +1
Atk: Vibroblade +5 OR Unarmed +5 OR Heavy Blaster +4
Damage: 2d6+4 OR 1d4+6 OR 3d6

RACIAL & CLASS ABILITIES: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points

FEATS: Armor Proficiency (Light), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, blaster rifles, heavy weapons, simple weapons, vibro weapons), Martial Arts, Force Sensitive

SKILLS: Computer Use +6 (4 ranks), Demolitions +6 (4 ranks), Intimidate +4 (4 ranks), Pilot +7 (4 ranks), Repair +6 (4 ranks), Treat Injury +5 (4 ranks), Enhance Ability +8 (4 ranks)

EQUIPMENT: Combat Jumpsuit (1500), Combat Gloves (200), Vibro Blade (250), Heavy Blaster (750), Commlink (200), 4 power packs (100)

BACKGROUND: Born and raised in Kuat's Undercity, Tenna was never found by the Jedi, despite her force sensitive nature. Instead she had to fight her way out of poverty and the clutches of her family. It was not until she joined the republic army that she was finally able to get a new start in life.
Unfortunately her military career never was the success that she had hoped for and expected. She was undoubtedly one of the most talented soldiers in her unit, yet she had too much independence to be part of the normal army. She was sent to a special units team for some specialized training, but after she ended up in a fight with the commanding officer (she felt she was justified to break his nose after he was fondling her!), she was discharged dishonourably.
For the last few months she lived by the odd jobs she could find, until she was able to afford a ticket to some planet, any planet, as long as she can start a new and better life.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Force Adept]Name: Tenna Quinn
Species: Human (Echani)
Gender: Female
Class/level: Force Adept 1

Planet of birth: Thyrsus
Age: 19
Height: 1.6 meters
Weight: 49 kilograms

Strength 18 (+4)
Dexterity 16 (+3)
Constitution 18 (+4)
Intelligence 15 (+2)
Wisdom 13 (+1)
Charisma 10 (+0)

Initiative: +3
Defense: 18 (+3 class, +3 Dexterity, +2 Dodge)
Saves: Fortitude: +5, Reflex: +4, Will: +3
Speed: 10 m

VP/WP: 12/18
Base atk: +0
Atk: Unarmed +4 OR Quarterstaff +4 OR Bow +3
Damage: 1d4+4 OR 1d6+6 OR 1d8

RACIAL & CLASS ABILITIES: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points, Force Training (Control)

FEATS: Force Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple Weapons, Primitive Weapons), Control, Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts

SKILLS: Climb +8 (4 ranks), Jump +8 (4 ranks), Knowledge (Echani culture) +6 (4 ranks), Treat Injury +5 (4 ranks), Tumble +5 (2 ranks), Listen +3 (2 ranks), Spot +3 (2 ranks), Battlemind +8 (4 ranks), Enhance Ability +8 (4 ranks), Heal Self +4 (4 ranks)

EQUIPMENT: Quarterstaff (65), Bow with 10 arrows (320), Utility Belt (600), 1015 Credits

BACKGROUND: Tenna was raised in a temple on Thyrsus, trained from she was just a child in the martial arts. Unfortunately she recently hit a block on her path to achieving mastery. While it's obvious that she's not anywhere near her peak, her studies slowed down, she became distracted too easily.
After meeting with the Masters of the temple, she was told that to gain a greater insight she would have to leave the temple and experience the world, before she could return once again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

I can male human Jedi Gaurdain right I will do it and he can figure out everything else in fact here:

Name:* Raith Vor'en* Gender: M Level 1
Fort:+5 Ref:+3 Will:+4 VP(vitality points): 13WP(woundpoints):17

*Abilites **Skills:*
Str: 18+4 Battle mind 4(+3) =7        *Special*
dex:14+2 Force Defense 4(+1)=5      Force Training 
Con:16+3 Force Stealth 4(+1)=5          (Control)
Int: 14+2 Enhance Ability 4(+5)=9        Deflect Defense
Wis: 15+2 Healself 4(+3)=7
Cha:12+1 Empathy 4(+1)=5
*Feats*
Force sensetive                  *Equipment* 
Control                      Lightsaber2d8 Crit19-20
Attuned                   Jedi robes


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 31, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I'll think about it I am not sure yet at some point you may have to multiclass in one level of eitheir while being force sensetive you can't actually do(anything in this edition) unless you take a force using class prehaps you have a family memeber who is a jedi




Well, I would get a Force Class at level 5, Force Warrior, it's just that the basic force classes does not fit in with the Soldier.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

that is true I like your Echani but I also like the other one to ah choose one and were on a repbulic battleship


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

If you are ready to play say you are ready


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 31, 2008)

Ready, willing and able.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 31, 2008)

Ready. I'll play the Force Adept, rather than the Soldier, that way I'll be sure I can fullfill requirements for FW.


----------



## arcanaman (Jul 31, 2008)

the beginning is know posted I will post the second part as soon as everyone has posted


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 1, 2008)

you are leaving from Danttoine and going to Telos


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 1, 2008)

Nightbreeze, I'd like to know if you made a typing error in your post or if Raith truly is 8'2? I don't want to make my character look like an idiot because she's an awe with a guy who's standing more than 8 feet in height or just impressed by a guy who's just above 7 feet (which is tall, but not incredibly rare).


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 1, 2008)

Starwars measures in the meteric system not in the one Iam use to


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 1, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> Starwars measures in the meteric system not in the one Iam use to




8'2 is around 2.5m. 7'2 is around 2.18m . Just want to make sure that he's as tall as the worlds tallest man (this world's that is), before I stare at him. 7'2 is still tall, as tall as some basketball stars, but not in the category where stuff must be built specifically to fit them.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 1, 2008)

Ummm...typing error, sorry  
I was thinking along the line of 195cm...so around 6' 5''


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 1, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Ummm...typing error, sorry
> I was thinking along the line of 195cm...so around 6' 5''




Ahh, okay, that's fine.  I was just trying to make sure whether or not I would be justified in staring. 195cm is tall, but still within the normal array for humans.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah...I wanted the character to be unusually high (afterall, the 18 strenght needs to be justified somehow), but not a freak of nature.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry guys I need to back out of this one, my friend actually owns the copy of SW that I planned on using and he's moving away. 

I don't really have the $ to go out and pick one up. Good Luck and I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 1, 2008)

that okay that happens


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 2, 2008)

Did a quick check of Raith and he hasn't spent 4 skill points and still has a single unchosen feat left. Maybe the race (human) was forgotten when the character was made or something like that.

[SBLOCK=Raith]
Name: Raith Vor'en
Species: Human
Gender: Male
Class/level: Jedi Guardian 1

Planet of birth: Unknown
Age: Unknown
Height: 1.95 meters
Weight: X kilograms

Strength 18 (+4)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 15 (+2)
Charisma 12 (+1)

Initiative: +2
Defense: 15 (+3 class, +2 Dexterity)
Saves: Fortitude: +5, Reflex: +4, Will: +3
Speed: 10 m

VP/WP: 13/16
Base atk: +1
Atk: Lightsaber +5
Damage: 2d8+4 (+2 damage when used in 2 hands)

RACIAL & CLASS ABILITIES: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points, Force Training (Control), Deflect (Defense +1)

FEATS: Force Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple Weapons, Blaster Pistols), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Control, Attuned, 1 feat to be chosen

SKILLS: Battlemind +7 (4 ranks), Force Defense +5 (4 ranks), Force Stealth +5 (4 ranks), Enhance Ability +9 (4 ranks, attuned), Heal Self +7 (4 ranks, attuned), Empathy +5 (4 ranks), 4 ranks to be spent

EQUIPMENT: Lightsaber, Jedi Robes, Jedi Utility Belt, 400 credits

BACKGROUND: [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for noticing that. I added up the skill points and the feat, and changed the choices a little bit (added power attack, cleave and full ranks in jump and tumble, deleted attuned feat)

[SBLOCK=Raith]
Name: Raith Vor'en
Species: Human
Gender: Male
Class/level: Jedi Guardian 1

Planet of birth: Dantooine
Age: 20
Height: 1.95 meters
Weight: 90 kilograms

Strength 18 (+4)
Dexterity 14 (+2)
Constitution 16 (+3)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 15 (+2)
Charisma 12 (+1)

Initiative: +2
Defense: 15 (+3 class, +2 Dexterity)
Saves: Fortitude: +5, Reflex: +4, Will: +3
Speed: 10 m

VP/WP: 13/16
Base atk: +1
Atk: Lightsaber +5
Damage: 2d8+4 (+2 damage when used in 2 hands)

RACIAL & CLASS ABILITIES: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points, Force Training (Control), Deflect (Defense +1)

FEATS: Force Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple Weapons, Blaster Pistols), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Control, Power Attack, Cleave

SKILLS: Battlemind +7 (4 ranks), Force Defense +5 (4 ranks), Force Stealth +5 (4 ranks), Enhance Ability +9 (4 ranks, attuned), Heal Self +7 (4 ranks, attuned), Jump +8 (4 ranks), Tumble +6 (4 ranks)

EQUIPMENT: Lightsaber, Jedi Robes, Jedi Utility Belt, 400 credits
[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 2, 2008)

I was unsure if force sensetive counted or not so I left it


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 2, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I was unsure if force sensetive counted or not so I left it




The three force using classes (Jedi Guardian, Jedi Consular, Force Adept) gain Force Sensitive as one of their starting feats, together with a few other feats, just like Soldiers get a bunch of weapon proficiency feats and some light armor proficiency.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 2, 2008)

I couldn't find that but thats what I thought I wasn't sure though


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 2, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I couldn't find that but thats what I thought I wasn't sure though




It is under the classes in question, noted under the Starting Feats. For instance Jedi Guardian gain Force Sensitive, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (Simple weapons) and Weapon Group Proficiency (Blaster Pistols) automatically.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 3, 2008)

okay


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 4, 2008)

how is everything so far


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 4, 2008)

Moving slowly forward. But at least it is moving forward.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 4, 2008)

waiting for reville to post don't know if it will move fasterr after this part or not


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 4, 2008)

I am thinking about ghosting the character if he does not respond within 24 hours


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I am thinking about ghosting the character if he does not respond within 24 hours



Been busy today. I'll post a reply tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 5, 2008)

thats okay


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 5, 2008)

I decided to split the campaign into two Empire in the Dark is the first installment going from levels 1-15 then Remnants in Space is from 15-? Remnants in space will being in the ruins of the Dantooine enclave but thats not for a while yet


----------



## Azaar (Aug 5, 2008)

If you're still looking for another player or two, I might be interested in making up a character.  Thankfully I have Power of the Jedi and Dark Side Sourcebook both, so I may toy with that.  If not, that's cool.  I'm pretty much assured of being able to post daily.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 5, 2008)

we are jedi at the moment the blade of fury a republic battleship heading for telos to help refugees from the mando wars has just been boreded by sith soldiers work with that


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 5, 2008)

This before rhe bombing of telos and Taris formore ingormation go to wookiepedia


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 6, 2008)

Correction still before Taris but after Telos I have a link for more info on Taris which we will go to at level 2 or 3
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Taris

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jedi_Tower


----------



## Nightbreeze (Aug 8, 2008)

So far, I am enjoying the game (my first Star Wars game, and killing a sith with one blow probably has something to do with my happiness). Only two suggestions, with no offence meant, is a little bit more care with punctuation and spelling...I know that all of us are in a hurry to write, but it somehow spoils the experience. Another thing is for the Dm to recap all the round in one single post, instead of responding to each player's post. That said, yay for the Jedi


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 8, 2008)

good idea thank you


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 11, 2008)

How is  everything


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 14, 2008)

having trouble posting the bridge may take me a while


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 20, 2008)

Waiting onNightbreeze


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 24, 2008)

use this site while invis castle is down http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rolldata.asp


----------

